# The great Naruto Shipuuden THREAD!!1



## Vitae (Mar 19, 2007)

So who all loves Naruto? Especially with the new Shipuuden series?
To be honest I was getting sick of all the filler.

Thank you Shipuuden!


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 19, 2007)

the what now? i love naruto as it is funny and action packed but i do believe that i have never heard of what you are talking about. please enlighten me as i wish to know.


----------



## Vitae (Mar 19, 2007)

Aha! You haven't seen Shipuuden yet?! 
If you're not caught up yet to episode 220 (subbed jap versions) don't read on!

Shipuuden is set 2 years after Naruto goes to train with Jiraya (finally!) he comes back into Konoha and sees a lot has changed! Everyone is a little older, perhaps a little wiser, and definitely more powerful. 
Tsunade sets a fighting match between Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi similar to their first task, getting the bells, and you get to see their new powers in action! In the mean time Garaa has become the KaseKage for the sand village and has to take on one of the Akatsui who is now bombarding the village. 

I might have spelled a few names wrong, oh well.


----------



## blackdragoon (Mar 19, 2007)

damn really? where can i find this at? i only got up to i think episode 202 possibly. i forgot in all honesty but it was pretty far into it that i went (youtube >.> ) but i must see that!


----------



## Vitae (Mar 19, 2007)

http://yhbt.mine.nu/
Has everything you need to catch up. I would recommend highly watching Episodes 215-220 before beginning Shipuuden 1-5.
It's bittorrent, so if you don't have a client get http://www.utorrent.com !
If you need any more help or anything hit me up on AIM as VitaeBat


----------



## Aikon (Mar 19, 2007)

I seriously need to ctach up with Naruto.  I used to watch it frequently on CN bwefore I turned off my satillite.  After I get it back in late summer I hope they're still running the series.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm still debating on watching all the filler or just skipping it.


----------



## Vitae (Mar 20, 2007)

There is some good and some bad filler... really it's pretty random. I skipped the majority of it.
It's up to you.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 20, 2007)

But there's just so much....!!!!


----------



## Blackwing Dragon (Mar 31, 2007)

NS is god....*sob*
2 Fillers were getting f*cking boring, yes. Storyline ends at around 136 or so if I remember right, so that's a year and then some, of nothing but fillers -_-...


----------

